
Twitter creator Jack Dorsey illuminates the site's founding document.  - peter123
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2009/02/twitter-creator.html
======
teej
> Tune in tomorrow for the second part of the interview, in which Dorsey talks
> about ...

What?! This isn't a tv show with a cliffhanger ending, this is a fluff
interview. You didn't interview him in two parts, so don't give it to me in
two parts.

It's crap like this that's killing old media.

~~~
jwesley
Agreed. It was interesting to see original Twitter sketch, but it provides
about as much insight into the company and as the first mock up of the Google
homepage would about them.

~~~
wallflower
If you haven't read this interview with Ev:

"His specialty is taking a tiny, almost nonsensical idea and turning it into a
cultural phenomenon. "He's like a master craftsman," says Naval Ravikant, a
serial entrepreneur who is an angel investor in Twitter. "There are
entrepreneurs who are financial geniuses, and there are raw coders. Evan is
the master of creating a product where there wasn't one before." If Williams's
art is the conception of inconceivable products, then Twitter is his
chef-d'oeuvre."

[http://www.inc.com/magazine/20080301/anything-could-
happen_P...](http://www.inc.com/magazine/20080301/anything-could-
happen_Printer_Friendly.html)

